# Greatest trick for unclogging a toilet EVER? I think so.



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Just Google "How to unclog a toilet without a plunger" and you'll see this same tip/trick posted on a variety of sites including Youtube.

My own personal experience involved my oldest son jamming up the plumbing with what was likely a very liberal amount of moon wipe. Yes, that's toilet paper. I went at the clogged fixture with my trusty plunger believing it'd be only a matter of time. After-all, I've never failed before. After several attempts over an hour I did nothing but fail. So I began googling for ideas before running out for the next step up in toolage - toilet auger. I found several sites describing this method:

(1) Heat a large container of water (2-3L) but do not boil.

(2) While the water heats pour about a 1/4 cup of dish soap in the toilet. If you can plunge out most of the water before hand, do so before adding the soap.

(3) Pour the heated water into the bowl from waist height at a steady rate.

(4) Let sit for 10 minutes.

(5) Try and flush. At this point I was 100% successful. The clog disappeared instantly. Been flushing perfectly ever since.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I once tried to flush some dill pickles down the toilet. I had to reach in and pull them out.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Happens to everyone.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I once tried to flush some dill pickles down the toilet. I had to reach in and pull them out.


Thank you for ruining pickles for me...


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

When I was a kid my sister would sleepwalk really bad and there was about 5 or 6 times where she tried to flush one of her dresses down the toilet. Always the same dress. 

The dish soap trick is neat though.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> At this point I was 100% successful.


You're forgetting about the hour's worth of work you put into it before you tried this "solution".


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Happens to everyone.


Ahaha!


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Just Google "How to unclog a toilet without a plunger" and you'll see this same tip/trick posted on a variety of sites including Youtube.
> 
> My own personal experience involved my oldest son jamming up the plumbing with what was likely a very liberal amount of moon wipe. Yes, that's toilet paper. I went at the clogged fixture with my trusty plunger believing it'd be only a matter of time. After-all, I've never failed before. After several attempts over an hour I did nothing but fail. So I began googling for ideas before running out for the next step up in toolage - toilet auger. I found several sites describing this method:
> 
> ...





Cant say I would have ever thought to look at a Mac forum for tips on how to unclog a toilet but the building I am in has older pipes and we are always having problems with clogging when there doesn't appear to be a reason for it.
I dont buy Cashmere toilet paper or other brands that are softer than most for they are known to cause issues.

No doubt it will clog again sometime in the next couple of days and will put this trick to good use.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I once tried to flush some dill pickles down the toilet.


Did the voices tell you to do this again, Macfury? 

Thanks for the tip MM....never heard of that one before.


----------



## Please help (Sep 29, 2021)

Macfury said:


> I once tried to flush some dill pickles down the toilet. I had to reach in and pull them out.


HELP What did you use to get it out cause I flushed a pickle down the toilet and if my mom gets home and finds out my ass is grass


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Please help said:


> HELP What did you use to get it out cause I flushed a pickle down the toilet and if my mom gets home and finds out my ass is grass


The pickles got caught in the first bend. I had to reach in with my hand to pull them out. They wouldn't be very far down the line. You could also reach in carefully with an unbent coat hanger and see if you can hook one.


----------

